# Waterfowl Season 2010/2011



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

With most of the waterfowl seasons going on right now I thought it might be neat for a hunting thread complete with pictures and stories. So here it is. Post away-- with plenty of pictures!!!! 
*Waterfowl Season 2010-11*​This is from the first day here in Ohio on October 16th. Dora with a nice bag from my buddy Kevin, Mom and myself.









Here is Brutus with some birds from October 22 from a hunt with Jeremy and myself.









Good Hunting, Joe​


----------



## pixel shooter (Mar 6, 2010)

Good stuff Joe, happy to contribute.

Pics of my 11mth old, having quite the season, has over 200 retrieves his first hunting season



















my 13 yr old son enjoying every minute of it










My newest edition, 5 mth old female out of Pirate, put up 6 of 8 birds, and what a joy to watch her work, talk about focus  She is a barn burner, ton of drive and talent, going to test me the whole way. going to be a fun journey. Just glad she has an off switch lol


----------



## Dale (Dec 21, 2003)

Hey, I know that dog. Nice pics Joe. So when you going to invite me to hunt Ohio?

Joe, you remember Coal, the young dog I was running? This is him in dove season.


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

Pixel Shooter-- You're killing me here. We don't see that many birds in a whole year in east central Ohio. Our first split is mainly woodies and resident geese. The second split will begin in mid December. Thats what I look forward to. The colder the better.

Dale when we get some birds I'll keep you in mind. Looks like he youngen is doing OK.

Joe


----------



## Silverback (Feb 2, 2010)

"Dallas" during the short split here in coastal NC...he was 11 months...


----------



## pixel shooter (Mar 6, 2010)

LOL, sorry to hear that Joe. hmmm maybe you might have to come up and enjoy our hospitality. Our season is now being prolonged as our northerns havent even come down yet, the snow geese "just" started by the tens of thousands. Hmmmm maybe not so bad to be in canuck land although I curse all winter long :razz:


----------



## BHB (Apr 28, 2008)

You guys are killing me! Our season just started about a week or two ago and I haven't been out yet! Our club got the rice harvested but hasn't flooded yet. Probably another week. Birds are not as plentiful this time of year anyway. Good luck you guys!

BHB


----------



## Waterdogs (Jan 20, 2006)

Love the Pix!! Makes it all worth it. I need to figure out how to post pics.


----------



## Rob Bombard (Nov 30, 2009)

Here is a pic from opening day with Remi, it is his first season and he is 15mo.


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

pics from opening weekend here. Pup was a champ.











waiting for the sun to come up enjoying coffee in the duck blind, does it get any better? Think the vest is a little big on him? haha

I have a new one on order.


----------



## Ken Barton (Jun 7, 2010)

Louisiana opens this weekend there seems to be more birds since before Rita. Lets hope!


----------



## Pot Hole (Apr 7, 2005)

Season hasn't started off too bad for us.....


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Wow seing those pictures, first I wanted to go up to Alberta, now I want to go to North Carolina. We had zero local birds down here despite perfect conditions last spring and summer. Northern birds finally started coming down two weeks ago. My buddies and I limited out two weekends in a row, but that is only 21 ducks the week before last and 14 ducks last saturday.

Thats Rich and Leigh Larson's 10 year old warhorse Chessie, Sweety









Me and my young guy Alex


----------



## black0989 (May 11, 2010)

Ken Barton said:


> Louisiana opens this weekend there seems to be more birds since before Rita. Lets hope!


We got our blind finished up this weekend in Johnson bayou and the ducks are there. Early teal was good but not enough to tell how the big nirds were. We shall see


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

another good weekend.


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

Nice pictures everyone. We are in the waiting mode right now. Our first split is out and the second doesn't come in until December 11.
So for now its a good time to sit in the trees with the bow.
Joe


----------



## 7pntail (Jan 20, 2010)

Good stuff-great pics! I have had a decent opening three weeks here in Cali. Two man limit on Saturday with 11 mallards and a spec, and 8 mallards yesterday and some some mixed bag birds . So far, all on public land. Here is the pups first wild bird retrieve, and an example of force fetch. Also had a day with no shots fired. 

All in all, great to be in the swamp!

Take care, John

http://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k535/7pntail/P1010019.jpg[/IM

[IMG]http://i1114.photobucket.com/albums/k535/7pntail/P1010003.jpg


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

Great pics eveyone












And one of the old girl from last year, she didn't get a chance to hunt alot this year but still would every day if she could..


----------



## mitchmc (Feb 15, 2010)

Todd,
what camera, lens combo are you using? unbelievable pics!


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

mitchmc said:


> Todd,
> what camera, lens combo are you using? unbelievable pics!



Thank you

Cannon 50D/ Cannon 70-200L F4 USM The 70-200 F4 is a very sharp lens for the money..


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

The Ohio season opened back up this past Saturday and with Dora (old faithful) in heat still I decided to take Rocket on his first "real" hunt. It started by him catching a Gadwall as we were setting decoys at 5:30 am. It was alive but not very for some reason. Then we had 2 coots swim in. So we had newbe in the blind shoot them.









Well today we went out after a storm came through. This time Rose was the chosen one.


----------



## mlp (Feb 20, 2009)

Here's a pic from a few days ago of my young dog Blue


----------



## i_willie12 (Apr 11, 2008)

Couple from our season so far!!


----------



## rebelretriever8 (Sep 14, 2010)

takin my 9 mo choc out tomorrow, hopefully ill have some pics to post then!!!


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

rebelretriever8 said:


> takin my 9 mo choc out tomorrow, hopefully ill have some pics to post then!!!


Good Luck!!! Slay Em.
Joe


----------



## rebelretriever8 (Sep 14, 2010)

Joe I have taken some time looking at your website looking at the collars you sell, what would you recomend between a dogtra or a tritronics, and what model of what brand you chose, could really use some help, thanks


----------



## freefall319 (Jan 31, 2010)

Here's my 1YO BLF Niko so far. This is her 1st season and she's well over 100 retrieves so far. This is my first hunting dog. I trained her myself and could not be happier.


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

Freefall319---- Looks like you got yourself a hunting dog!!!! Nice work and enjoy.
And I love the close up picture of her looking up.
Joe


----------



## Meleagris1 (Dec 10, 2010)

Beautiful pictures freefall!


----------



## KwickLabs (Jan 3, 2003)

It was an excellent year with my dogs. We only got skunked twice. However, even those times we came home with nothing.......that wasn't exactly correct. Everyday "out there" with one of my dogs is pure pleasure.  

*"Taffey's 1st Can (on the Mississippi)"*









*”Gunny with a long sailer”* 









*”Gunny and our limit (three came in & one left)”*









*”Daisy – the next morning”*


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

this is a hunt Susan and i had on 12/11/10 with our good friend Henry Knight. the dogs are(left to right) 
Annie, Belle and Hank. 

we finally had enough cold weather to concentrate the birds in our area to produce a good day's shoot!


----------



## freefall319 (Jan 31, 2010)

Desire Dogs said:


> And I love the close up picture of her looking up.
> Joe


Thanks, her eye's are constantly glued to the sky. She see's most birds before I do. It's something to sit and watch her. She's deffinately got it.


----------



## Doug Moore (Nov 8, 2006)

A few pictures from Canada earlier this year because there are no birds in NC yet


----------



## Doug Moore (Nov 8, 2006)

A few dog pics with birds working but we were done.


----------



## Tim Culligan (Nov 21, 2007)




----------



## Johnny Drew (Oct 7, 2010)

Alot of good looking pups and pics. Wish my little man was able to hunt this year, but we he had and injury in early Nov. Doc said it would probally be Feb before he can train or hunt. Good luck to all.


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

Here is a few pictures from this mornings hunt with Rocket and my Mom. It was a nice short hunt. Finished by 7:45. Back to the office by 9:15.









Here is just Rocket. This was is second hunt.









Joe


----------



## Dave Flint (Jan 13, 2009)

My golden is still recovering from ACL surgery so I took my Springer.


----------



## Pupknuckle (Aug 15, 2008)

How do I post pictures here?


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

Pupknuckle said:


> How do I post pictures here?


Try this link for posting pictures.
http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?t=12120

I use photobucket for my hosting of pictures.
Joe


----------



## Timber Freak (May 25, 2009)

Me and Ace in Mississippi. Had seven guys in a timber hole and pulled out 42 ducks. Great morning and Ace had a blast.


----------



## Pupknuckle (Aug 15, 2008)




----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

NICE !!! Bob
Merry Christmas to all my Delaware friends!!


----------



## Pupknuckle (Aug 15, 2008)

Same t u BB.


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

Pupknuckle said:


> http://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k595/Pupknuckle/IMG_20101217_105944.jpg
> Still couldn't get pictures up.


Try clicking the "insert image" when your making your post. A box will appear where you can paste the link. Then the picture should appear.
Joe


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

Thanks for posting some excellent photos. They are a great reminder of why we do this.

This season has been a difficult one. I considered giving up waterfowling for at least this year, but have forced myself to go knowing that staying away was not the answer. 

Last weekend I made a trip with Tim West and managed to get a little footage shot most of which is Tim and Roux chasing down cripples. The link is a short clip that captured a sunrise as Roux picked up one of the first birds of the morning. It turned out better than expected. I didn't think there was enough light to get any of it while I was shooting it. 

http://www.facebook.com/BayouMagicRetrievers?v=app_2392950137#!/video/video.php?v=1383928657934


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

Bayou Magic said:


> Thanks for posting some excellent photos. They are a great reminder of why we do this.
> 
> This season has been a difficult one. I considered giving up waterfowling for at least this year, but have forced myself to go knowing that staying away was not the answer.
> 
> ...


Frank,

Hunting and being with the dogs IS why we do all the training and long hours, your boy deserves it as much as you do.

I guess I am going to have to get a FB account so I can watch your videos. Unless you have a youtube link?


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks for the video Frank.
And Yes I started this thread to remind some of us why we do the training. 
For me personally its about the 60 days of the year each fall that I get to watch a trained retriever do their work. I really could care less about carrying a gun as long as I get to watch my dogs work.
Joe


----------



## dkilburn (Mar 25, 2010)

Tundra in East Tennessee :


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

December 23, 2010--- Mom and I took Rocket out on his 3rd hunt. I am really happy with how he is learning "the game". No whining, steady and goes full bore when released. I noticed today that for the first time he is starting to scan the sky and watch for birds.









Joe


----------



## labguy (Jan 17, 2006)

Early December on the local river. Water around 35 degrees and air temp about 15.

One of the poorest seasons in years (don't know why there were not as many ducks in our flyway) but still some good memories..........











Earlier in the season around Nvember 10th with quite a few birds decoying. 










Note the puff of feathers as the duck on the lower left takes a hit and the expended shell in mid air (Kent Faststeel) on the right as I swing on another quacker......which of course I hit as usual. (wink)


----------



## PocketLab (Apr 23, 2010)

Frank, you hunting in OK or LA? I am having a great season in SELA.


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

Her is Dora with her Drakes from December 28, 2010. It was a short flight but I managed to get a few good shots off before the flight was over.









Here is Dora and me.









Joe


----------



## Huff (Feb 11, 2008)

Here are some pics from this mornings goose hunt with my 8 year old son. It was his first goose hunt to be able to shoot and got his limit.

http://i488.photobucket.com/albums/rr244/ChisholmTrailChesapeakes/12282010018-1.jpg

http://i488.photobucket.com/albums/rr244/ChisholmTrailChesapeakes/12282010020-1.jpg

The ducks have been tough for me this year.

Russell


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

Excellent Russell!!!! Way to get the kids involved. I took my son Ty with me last Sunday as a spectator. He is 7 now so hopeully he will be ready to shoot next year.
This is truely the future of our sports.
Joe


----------



## Hairy Dawg (Mar 8, 2009)

Here's a couple of my boys during youth season. My 8 year got his first duck, a hen wood duck. My oldest son, 13, limited out on wood ducks.


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

Very nice. Looks like you've got a couple of hunting partners for life.
Joe


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

I'm envious of all these reports. I couldn't hunt early because of FTs the 1st two weeks of Dec. In addition, had 8 new pups to take care of (delivered to new homes on 12/17) plus two dogs recovering from surgery. Had planned to go this week but for snow & bad roads Christmas night, now raining in the mid-south delta where I hunt. Next week I've got jury duty. It's been a real bumper, esp considering the hunting has been super in the MS delta where I normally hunt. After jury duty I may spend the rest of January hunting & hoping to salvage some good hunts.


----------



## Doug Moore (Nov 8, 2006)

Good hunt New Years Eve with everyone getting their limits with some Ringnecks, Widgeon and a few Cans. I had shot my limit so I was shooting the camera when the last two birds of the day, a pair of Cans came in.


----------



## J Hoggatt (Jun 16, 2004)

COLD-- (-1) to 4 plus degrees -- -- plenty to shoot @!!!


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

We didn't have a very good weekend. We need some bad weather and new/more birds. 
However Saturday Rocket did get to retrieve some Ringnecks.








Joe


----------



## BoilerMan1812 (Feb 6, 2010)

Pics from a New Years Eve hunt. Overall it was a very good hunt. Killed 10 mallards and 1 drake black duck but the best part was having a group of 100+ mallards working us for about 10 min. Didn't end up killing any of them cause we were trying to get the whole group to finish us but it was awsome anyways. In hindsite, it was prob best that we didn't shoot into a group that size and educate all thos birds. Overall it was a good time, with good friends and good dog work....doesn't get much better.


----------



## beezleydogs (Jun 6, 2009)

Chevy with his first greenhead
[URL="







[/URL]

Chevy with a couple of divers
[URL="







[/URL]

Just Chevy
[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## Matt Gasaway (May 22, 2009)

BoilerMan...Those are really good pictures! That yellow dog sure is purdy!!! Who shot that black duck?  Thanks for the great hunt man!


----------



## swamp duck (Dec 3, 2009)

Cache first season in the timber of arkansas


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

These pics make me long for an Arkansas timber hunt.


----------



## seandcso75 (May 12, 2009)

Here is my Tick pup Estes on opening weekend. We shot 54 total and this is only a portion of them:










Here is Estes and her limit of Canada geese:









Estes and Cody on an Iowa pheasant hunt:









Estes in her goose blind:


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

crowning moment of my duck hunting career, thus far.










poor picture, but the first FULLY mature canvasback I have ever gotten. too boot it was flying in a group of gaddys which my hunting buddy and I got a quad on. 4 birds down in the decoys one was a canvasback and the pup nailed um all. Its going on the wall.


----------



## drake242 (Dec 30, 2010)

awesome pics!


----------



## BHB (Apr 28, 2008)

Finally got something worth posting... well actually I finally took the camera out and got some pics of something worth posting! It's just a tailgate shot but it's 3 days worth of shooting in the rice of CA. The piles are Saturday(1/1/11) through Monday morning about 8:30(1/3/11). Saturday I couldn't hit the broadside of the barn and only got a couple of sprig and a snow. Sunday was not a limit but better and Monday I couldn't keep the snows off the blind! 


















BHB


----------



## dkilburn (Mar 25, 2010)

Some good pics


----------



## i_willie12 (Apr 11, 2008)

Well duck season is over!!! But closed out with a good day

Time to chase geese for 3 weeks till they close!!!!


----------



## RN (Feb 10, 2006)

Late October on Prince of Wales Island in SE Alaska.


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

RN--- That picture should be on a calender. Awsome!!!!
Joe


----------



## RN (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks, every now and then you get a good one!


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

Youth Hunt









Not a duck but....


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

Nice pinner



























An absolute dandy buck from the other day!









Sort of duck related


----------



## Scott Krueger (Jan 25, 2008)

lost all my pics due to camera problem,,,this is all that i was able to save..this is Polly

pretty good day









my nephew on north opener


----------



## Scott Krueger (Jan 25, 2008)

a lil SoDak pheasant action......65 flushes/retrieves in 2.5 days...still Polly


----------



## Duck Blind (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks for sharing...This is an awesome shot - so focused!!


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

Here is Rocket with a couple of Blacks taken January 9, 2011. It was 3 degrees. We had more birds come in but well before legal shooting light. Rocket at 15 months old held steady with gadwalls swimming less than 15 feet away.









One more view









Joe


----------



## Goosetree (Dec 12, 2010)

2010 Pheasant and Quail Hunt


----------



## Scott Adams (Jun 25, 2003)

Both of my boys are now hunting with me.


----------



## Oscar Chavez (Mar 1, 2003)

My Eba lab Nikon


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

Here is Dora with some ducks from January 11, 2011. We should have had more but my partner (Mom) was having a really bad day. The ducks pictured are all mine. Mom missed everything clean today.


















Joe


----------



## jtfreeman (Jan 6, 2009)

Georgia Woodies


----------

